# MB Quart PWE130 components?



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I picked these up with a bunch of other items and I'm just curious if they're any good... I don't usually mess with 5.25" component sets but they look fairly decent.

Are these some of the "good" MB Quart speakers or some of the "bad" ones?


































I don't see myself ever using these, so I'll probably just put them on eBay. But I couldn't find out a whole lot of information from my searching. All I found was this from SonicElectronix.

-Jordan


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, they are a great sounding set. They are from the premium line and should have the very sought after 6ohm tweeter. Give them a listen, you will be pleasantly surprised. The difference In the mids between the reference (lower line) and the premium is that the reference mid have a layer of titanium sprayed on them and the reference mods do not. The crossovers are also a better product than the other versions with a fairly low 2500hz high pass for the tweeter.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like some of the last of the good ones.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Hmm. Maybe I'll find a use for them. I planned on using the Boston Z6 set in my install but then I dented the dome in one of the tweets. Hope it doesn't make them sound bad. /facepalm


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

benny said:


> Looks like some of the last of the good ones.


Yes, last of the good German made ones. 
I ran this same set in my Celica on a Fosgate Power 1000 25 to life. Souned amazing. I most likely will not sell my set and now have the 4" and 6" versions in my stash. I only wish I had a car to run them in where I also had room for the crossovers. 


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

You think THOSE crossovers are big...You should see the Z6 crossovers! HOLY CRAP.


----------

